# 87 Cabby, where is the wiper relay



## grumpylamp (Nov 29, 2010)

My wiper has 3 positions and I think the first one is 'intermitant' but it does nothing, the other 2 speeds work fine.... I'm thinking of replacing the relay, but don't know where it is, or if it is on the fuse panel, which one it is. My thinking is, if I spend enough time or money replacing it then it will certainly never rain again this season.  

Anyone?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Stalk positions: 
2 - Up, Up - High speed 
1 - Up - Low speed 
0 - Neutral - Off 
3 - Down - Intermittent


----------



## grumpylamp (Nov 29, 2010)

*that is AWESOME!*

I'm printing that bad boy out right now

Thanks


----------

